# Flash in Tarpon Flies???



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Having caught tons of baby tarpon but only 1 mature fish on the fly, I know that the same rules don't apply to both. I found some fish this morning and made a good approach and cast. 1 fish peeled off and pretty aggressively pursued my fly but then refused it - like flared off. Obviously there are a million factors but it dawned on me that maybe he didn't like flash. And come to think of it I don't recall seeing toads with flash. I finished the body of this fly with an EP brush with UV flash vice stacking fibers. Yes or no on flash in my Tarpon flies? Thx in advance.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

No....that is all......


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been tying tarpon flies for many, many years (and still draw royalties for some of my tarpon patterns sold worldwide...) and use a tiny bit of pearl flashabou accent (six strands - no longer than the hook itself to accent the tail feathers) for flies used in clear water. Tarpon flies in rivers or other dark water places like the backcountry of the Everglades I like a lot of flash - particularly for fishing deep - see pics of the Tarpon Snake (mostly all black and six or seven inches long on a heavy 4/0 hook). 

Generally, though, tarpon flies for clear water need just a tiny big of flash - no more. The one thing I've told my customers for years (both guides and shops) is that there are times when you best change is just to a smaller version of what was refused - if you have confidence in it....

Note: I've stood down as a commercial tyer a year or two ago.. These days I'm only tying for my anglers....

The first few pics are Keys tarpon patterns - the Sand Devil, and a few other Big Eye patterns - the last one is the Tarpon Snake...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Personally, I prefer none. Maybe just a few strands at best, but that's it. Nothing crazy flashy.

I see all too many flashy tarpon flies tied to catch the fly fishermen rather than the fish. What looks good on your vise doesn't necessarily work for them. A good rule of thumb is, "the simpler, the better."

Also presentation is key (landing, fly placement and how you work it).

Ted Haas


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great info. Beautiful flies. Dig that Sand Devil.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Feeding a tarpon is hard in the first place. So I want a fly that is easy to cast. Looks alive in the water with minimal manipulation. And tend to be muted when it comes to color and flash. Tarpon often will follow a fly for a good distance before deciding to eat. Flash, bright colors, can give them reason to shy off. 

Now of course we all have stories of tarpon eats on the gaudiest and flashiest fly in the box.....lol


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Like stated could have been a million different reasons... IMO generally flies are an extremely over thought piece of the puzzle. 

That being said the ones I sent to the shop were the same I used myself, in very clear water, which had just a few strands of flash but nothing crazy. Flies to be used at night or in dirty water typically had a little bit more.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Should have elaborated a bit about fly sizes - particularly for tarpon.... If I have a pattern that I have a lot of confidence in- I routinely do them up in two sizes - either 3/0 and 1/0 or 4/0 and 2/0, depending on the exact pattern. Smaller versions get lighter/longer leaders as well...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I read the title of this thread and immediately said to myself "No.". Funny to see posts that say the same thing.

Poons just don't like the flash. My favorite fly to throw for them is the one they eat, but if I had to pick it is a toad. No flash on them and they get the job done. Closers and deceivers I throw have little flash, but not much.

I think they just aren't adapt to eating at high speed. Fast moving fish tend to like flash, like tuna and billfish. These fish have eyes that are more evolved at looking up and spotting bait at high speeds. Aaron Adams covers this in his book Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I've been tying tarpon flies for many, many years (and still draw royalties for some of my tarpon patterns sold worldwide...) and use a tiny bit of pearl flashabou accent (six strands - no longer than the hook itself to accent the tail feathers) for flies used in clear water. Tarpon flies in rivers or other dark water places like the backcountry of the Everglades I like a lot of flash - particularly for fishing deep - see pics of the Tarpon Snake (mostly all black and six or seven inches long on a heavy 4/0 hook).
> 
> Generally, though, tarpon flies for clear water need just a tiny big of flash - no more. The one thing I've told my customers for years (both guides and shops) is that there are times when you best change is just to a smaller version of what was refused - if you have confidence in it....
> 
> ...


I copied your Tarpon Snake pattern and fished it this spring in dark water and jumped two tarpon, thanks for your input!


----------

